# بركة الانكسار !!



## sam_msm (6 أغسطس 2008)

[URL="
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


محبة الله جديرة بالسعي وراءها:
_____________________________________




+ «فبَقِيَ يعقوب وحده، وصارعه إنسانٌ حتى طلوع الفجر. ولما رأى أنه لا يقدر عليه ضَرَبَ حُقَّ فخذه. فانخلع حُقُّ فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه. وقال: أطلقني لأنه قد طلع الفجر. فقال: لا أُطلقك إن لم تُباركني. فقال له: ما اسمك. فقال: يعقوب. فقال: لا يُدعَى اسمك في ما بعد يعقوب، بل إسرائيل، لأنك جاهدتَ مع الله والناس وقَدَرْتَ. وسأل يعقوب وقال: أخبرني باسمك. فقال: لماذا تسأل عن اسمي. وباركه هناك» (تك 32: 24-29).
مرة أخرى مع يعقوب رئيس الآباء في العهد القديم. وفي وقت هذه الحادثة كان يعقوب هارباً من غضب أخيه عيسو، لكنه استمع لمشورة رجاله وتوجَّه إلى عيسو وهو خائفٌ منه. وكأن يعقوب كان يتدرَّب في مدرسة الضربات الصعبة لمدة 20 عاماً. لكن بالرغم من أن يعقوب كان يثق في الله، لكنه حتى الآن - مثل كثيرين منا - لم يكن قد دخل بعد في الشركة والعلاقة معه. ومع ذلك، وكما نرى، فإن الله كان يحب يعقوب، ليس بسبب ما هو عليه الآن، بل بسبب ما سيصنعه به الله! 

”وحْدَه“ مع الله:
__________________________

والآن، ”استفرد“ الله أخيراً بيعقوب في الوضع الذي كان يريده الله، أي أن يكون يعقوب ”وحده“. لم يكن يعقوب يريد أن يوجَد وحده. نحن نعلم أن الناس حينما يهربون من الله، فهم لا يريدون أن يوجدوا وحدهم. إنهم لا يريدون أن يتواجهوا مع أنفسهم، وبالتالي لا يتواجهون مع الله.

لكن يعقوب وُجد أخيراً ”وحده“، وتواجه مع الله وجهاً لوجه. يؤكِّد كثير من آباء الكنيسة في قراءتهم لهذه القصة أن ”الإنسان“ الذي صارع يعقوب كان الرب يسوع (قبل تجسُّده)، وذلك حسب (تك 32: 30): «نظرتُ الله وجهاً لوجه ونُجِّيَتْ نفسي» لأن ”مَن يرى الله ولا يموت“؟ (حسب قانون العهد القديم). لقد تواجه يعقوب وجهاً لوجه مع الله، وصارعه الله. لم يكن يعقوب هو الذي صارع الله، بل الرب هو الذي صارع يعقوب. لقد بدأ الرب في مصارعة يعقوب، وكان يمكنه أن يُنهي المصارعة بأسرع ما يمكن، لكنه أراد أن يخضع يعقوب من تلقاء نفسه. لم يكن قصد الرب أن يصرعه وهو يُصارعه، لكنه كان يريد أن يصنع عملاً عجيباً مع هذا الرجل الذي أحبه جداً.

الانكسار بيد الله:
__________________________

وأخيراً، وبعد صراع طيلة الليل ولم يخضع يعقوب، ضرب الله (وفي بعض الترجمات: ”لمس“) حُقَّ فخذه، فجعله يكْسح، وحينما تعجز قدما المصارع، فهو لا يستطيع أن يفعل شيئاً، فالرجْلان تحملان أقوى عضلات المصارع.

وبدأ يعقوب يزحف، فقد فَقَدَ سلاحه الأخير. حينما يفقد المصارع كل خططه ويفقد قواه، فهو على الأقل يلجأ إلى الهرب، لكنه الآن لم يقدر ولا حتى أن يهرب. وهكذا أتى به الرب إلى موقف الانكسار الكلِّي والكامل، وضاع منه كل مَهْرَب أو ملجأ! لكي يصنع به الله العمل العجيب الذي يريده.

حينئذ باركه الله:
________________________

وقال الملاك لهذا المصارع الكسيح: «أطلِقْني». إن أحد معاني اسم ”يعقوب“: ”الذي يتعقَّب آخر ويتشبث به“. كان يعقوب ما يزال في وضع التشبُّث، فقال للرب: «لا أُطلِقَك إن لم تباركني». وهنا أتت اللحظة التي كان ينتظرها الله حين ينطق يعقوب بهذه الكلمات: «تباركني»، وحينئذ حدث شيء عجيب.

فقد سأل الملاكُ يعقوبَ عن اسمه، وكان الرب يعرفه حتماً، لكنه كان يريد أن ينطق يعقوب باسمه الذي يعني ضمن ما يعني: ”الطمَّاع، الجشع“ (ولا ننسى كيف أخذ البكورية من عيسو بحيلة ومكر)! حينئذ أراد الله أن يعطيه اسماً آخر، هو ”إسرائيل“، والذي يعني: ”مصارع الله“. وهكذا صار يعقوب مصارع الله، لأنه رجع أخيراً إلى نفسه.

فانظر كيف أن الله أراد أن يبارك يعقوب لا أن يُحطِّمه. لقد ”كسَّحه“ لكي يُتوِّجه، لكي يُباركه.

الاتِّكاء على الله:
_______________________

وحتى نهاية عمر يعقوب، كان يتوكَّأ على عكاز، وكان يحمل دائماً عصاه يتوكَّأ عليها. وفي رسالة العبرانيين (11: 21) يقول القديس بولس الرسول: «بالإيمان يعقوب عند موته بارك كل واحد من ابني يوسف، وسجد (متوكِّئاً) على رأس عصاه»، وكان عمره آنئذ 147 عاماً، وهو ما زال يتوكَّأ على عكازه. وتعلَّم يعقوب كيف يتوكَّأ، واكتشف أنه وهو يتوكَّأ كان أقوى مما كان وهو واقفٌ على رجليه. لقد سجد وعَبَدَ الله وهو يتوكَّأ، وهذه خير طريقة للسجود والعبادة لله، أن يكون الإنسان مجاهداً من أجل محبة الله.
**************************************************


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

ما الذ هذا الموقف في الكتاب المقدس

كان هذا احد المواضيع التي درسناها في المخيم

فعندما كنا نستخرج من تجربة يعقوب ما يجب ان نعمله نحن في حياتنا 

قلنا الاعتراف بالخطأ و قلنا بعضاً من الاسباب

ثم قال احد الشباب باستهزاء : مصارعة الله !

كم هو صحيح ما قاله مع عدم معرفته بمعنى كلامه 

فكما ان الله يعرف ما في قلوبنا و يعرف ما نحتاج و لكنه يريدنا نحن ان نصلي له و نطلب و نكلمه

يجب ان نتشبث بيسوع و لا نتركه .. و يجب ان نكون متأكدين انه قريب منا .. ينتظرنا ان نقول له .. باركنا  .. باركنا يا مُحبّنا 

 يسوع يقويك و يبارك حياتك ابي 

سلام الرب الاله​


----------



## مينا 188 (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بركة الانكسار !!*

بركه الانكسار 
يارب باركنا فنحن منكسرون دون ان مصارعه يارب قوينا 
شكرا فعلا اخترت موقف جميل


----------



## sam_msm (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بركة الانكسار !!*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> ما الذ هذا الموقف في الكتاب المقدس
> 
> كان هذا احد المواضيع التي درسناها في المخيم
> 
> ...



هذا سر سر ينكشف للانسان عندمل تؤثر محبة المسيح فى قلب الانسان ,عندما تجذب محبة المسيح كيان الانسان ,فورآ يدخل فى هذه المصارعة ,ويبقى عمره كله يصرخ ويطلب من الذى صارعه ان يباركه حتى اخر نسمه من عمره على الارض ,يظل يحتاج الى بركة ربنا يسوع بصورة مستمرة 

المسيح يعطينا ان نصرخ من كل القلب الى شخص المسيح المحبوب فى السماء والارض نصرخ نحوه دائمآ  ان يباركنا بل ويبارك كل انسان فى العالم لكى يدفعه الى الخلاص العجيب

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآ ابنتى الغالية على اضافتك الجميلة ودائمآ اضافاتك معزية ومفرحة وتُعطى الموضوع حيوية وجمال لانها من قلب مختبر لمحبة المسيح


----------



## sam_msm (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بركة الانكسار !!*



مينا 188 قال:


> بركه الانكسار
> يارب باركنا فنحن منكسرون دون ان مصارعه يارب قوينا
> شكرا فعلا اخترت موقف جميل




شكرآآآآآآآ اخى الحبيب مينا المسيح يبارك حياتك

ولكن يا اخى الحبيب الغالى الانكسار بيد يسوع شيئ مختلف تمامآ عن الانكسار بيد الظروف او العالم 

الاول انكسار الحب وخضوع ليد الله الذى يكسر لكنه يعصب ويشفى ,فهو يكسر الفساد والموت الذى فينا لكى نأخذ قيامته ونحيا بها الى الابد 

اما العالم فيكسر للموت المسيح يحميك من هذا الانكسار امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أغسطس 2008)

*ميرررسى يا سام على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## Tabitha (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بركة الانكسار !!*

بحب أقرأ تأملاتك أخونا العزيز sam_msm
ربنا يباركك
موضوع جميل


----------



## sam_msm (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بركة الانكسار !!*



dona nabil قال:


> *ميرررسى يا سام على الموضوع الرائع وربنا يباركك.​*




شكرآآآآآ جزيلآ يارب يبارك فى حياتك
بكل بركة روحية


----------



## sam_msm (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: بركة الانكسار !!*



tabitha قال:


> بحب أقرأ تأملاتك أخونا العزيز sam_msm
> ربنا يباركك
> موضوع جميل




شكرآآآآآآآ ده شرف لى ومحبة غالية منك

اشكر ربى يسوع عليها 

المسيح يبارك فيك وفى كل حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

sam_msm قال:


> [url="
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*موضوع جميل جداااا

ما احلاها ايه

لا اتركك ان لم تباركنى
ثقه فى الرب 

ربنا يبرككم*


----------



## meraa (11 أغسطس 2008)

يارب علمنا ان ننكسر بخضوع امامك
تامل رووعة ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## sam_msm (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: بركة الانكسار !!*



meraa قال:


> يارب علمنا ان ننكسر بخضوع امامك
> تامل رووعة ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​


----------

